# Right PROP?? Rebuilt 1989 Gheenoe Classic with 25hp johnson=SLOWWWWW



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome !

What is the lu ratio ?

if similar to merc 12 pitch is pretty good 

cav plate should be 1.5" above boat bottom 


boat should weigh less than 250 empty with no motor


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll post up a photo send it to :

[email protected]


----------



## bamitche (Aug 23, 2012)

The prop that came with the motor is an Aluminum 10.3 X 13, but I actually had a SS 10 X 15 in the house and put that on after finalizing the boat. After not being able to come close to keeping up with a similar Gheenoe with an 1989 25HP in the Everglades (and he was carrying all the extra gas and supplies for both of us in his boat), I decided to put back on the Alum 10.3 X 13. Although I do not have a tach installed, the speed of the boat did not change very much between these 2 props. 
-And like I said, I am fairly sure the motor is running properly and is set up correctly. 
-Is it possible that a prop can change the top speed from 18 to 28 mph?
*Quickly realizing I do not have the money to properly maintain a boat.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think it's your prop no way your going to gain 10mph if you are already running 13" and tried a 15". I would check to make sure your butterfly is opening all the way on the carb. 

Something else is wrong or that's one heavy Gheenoe!!!

Where are you located?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Check your throttle linkage and make sure it go all the way open with a carb.

Make sure carb is clean.

Check your prop and see if u have a spun hub?

your classic with 25hp Will hit 30mph easily....


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I had a classic with a 25 Johnson for years. With two 200 lb fishermen and gear I would cruise at 25 mph on a smooth morning run. Top out speed with only me was close to 30 mph.

Frank_S


----------

